# which type to buy and placement



## Nabisco

i was looking into the home surround sound and was wondering what are some good ones, now i dont have 600 to spend on one but what are some good ones. i was in best buy today and they had the speakers right next to the tv{ a flat panel} wont that mess with the picture.

now when i place the speakers i was wanting two up front and two in the back, and the woffer behind the sofa{ it sits at a angle so the kids dont get it} now do the speakers have to be parallel? does the placement of them affect the sound?


----------



## spartanstew

I'm not sure what you mean by "home surround sound". Are you looking to get speakers? A 5.1 setup? Do you already have a receiver? It'll be hard to get a quality set for under $600 (including the sub) and very hard if you need a receiver too. Although, I'm not sure how much you actually want to spend, because you only said "I don't have $600 to spend". Does that mean you have $500? $200?

To answer a couple of your questions, there are no rear speakers in a 5.1 system. There's 3 speakers up front (L/C/R) and 2 surround speakers to the side of the listening area. Generally, the subwoofer is better placed up front, but every room is different. Behind the sofa might not be accurate. And finally, yes, placement of the speakers effects the sound.


----------



## roadrunner1782

I purchased an Onkyo system about 2 months ago, although it may be alittle more than you are wanting to spend it sounds phenominal! It also came with a mic to plug in once everything is set up to self calibrate the sound.


----------



## spartanstew

OK, after reading your post a few times, it seems to me you're talking about a HTIB? You need everything? I'd say, don't do it. If you're really on a budget and want the best bang for your buck. Here's what you should do.

Buy THESE speakers for $200
Buy THIS subwoofer for $100.
Buy THIS Receiver for just over $200 (if the link no longer works, just search for avr 146 on Ebay. They're refurbished units, but they're sold on Ebay directly from Harmon Kardon. It's a very good deal and their refurbs come with full manufacturers warranty).

That will give you a 5.1 setup for just over $500 (you will have to spend $50-$100 or so on cables and speaker wire if you don't have any) and not only will it blow away any HTIB, but it will enable you to upgrade separate components over time (as you feel the need), much easier than with a HTIB.


----------



## BattleZone

Very good advice, spartanstew.


----------



## Nick

spartanstew said:


> To answer a couple of your questions, there are no rear speakers in a 5.1 system. There's 3 speakers up front (L/C/R) and 2 surround speakers to the side of the listening area...


Actually, a 5.1 surround system can use the L/R surrounds as rear/ side or rear speakers.

Here's a typical 5.1 setup:










Main speakers: right front, left front
Center channel: center front
Surrounds:right side/rear, left side/rear
Sub-woofer: Place almost anywhere (front, front-side or rear) low frequencies are non-directional so the direction of the sound source is not apparent.


----------



## spartanstew

Nick said:


> Actually, a 5.1 surround system can use the L/R surrounds as rear/ side or rear speakers.
> 
> Here's a typical 5.1 setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main speakers: right front, left front
> Center channel: center front
> Surrounds:right side/rear, left side/rear
> Sub-woofer: Place almost anywhere (front, front-side or rear) low frequencies are non-directional so the direction of the sound source is not apparent.


You can find pictures of a lot of things on the internet. Some people may place their surround speakers on the rear wall (I actually have them set up that way in my living room), but that doesn't make it correct.

HERE'S THE THX RECOMMENDATION

HERE'S AUDIOHOLICS RECOMMENDATION

HERE'S CRUTCHFIELDS RECOMMENDATION

HERE'S DOLBY'S RECOMMENDATION

All of them recommend the surrounds to the sides of the listener. And since the Dolby standard is what's used when mixing most soundtracks, I'd try and use that recommendation, if possible.


----------



## dpd146

jdogg said:


> i was in best buy today and they had the speakers right next to the tv{ a flat panel} wont that mess with the picture.


Everything is shielded these days so this is not really an issue. However it is not ideal for good sound.

Sounds to me like your on a budget. I went with something like this when I put in a second surround sound system in my house

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115124

Now George Lucas isn't going to come to your house to check out your set-up but it will provide you with good sound and keep you well within your budget.

As far as set-up, go ahead and put the sub behind your couch, no big deal. And put the surrounds where you want them. You are not building a "home theater," just a place to watch some movies, sports, etc.. so do whatever works for ya.


----------

